# Maintaining Yellow Sweet Clover in Northern Maine



## JohnOwens (Jun 24, 2018)

Since Yellow Sweet Clover is a bi-annual and takes two years to flower then dies, what are the best management practices? Also, will the seeds produced from the second year flowers start new plants the next year...meaning one planting will flower every two years?
My current idea is to plant another field of sweet clover this year, when the other field is in it's second year. I hope that this will give me a rotating flowering field every year. Could someone with experience in this please advise? Thanks.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

https://www.sare.org/Learning-Cente...Text-Version/Legume-Cover-Crops/Sweet-Clovers

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_PLANTMATERIALS/publications/idpmcpg10359.pdf


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I've always been too hung up on the acid soil to look at yellow clover much? Missing something or just lazy and cheap?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Saltybee said:


> I've always been too hung up on the acid soil to look at yellow clover much? Missing something or just lazy and cheap?


Sweet clover does not care of any soil much.
You are missing out.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

salty
I am lazy and cheap also. I broadcast about six pounds of seed on established pasture in fall and then bush hogged and not one came up.
Cheers
gww


----------

